# Religion is like a classroom were the teacher never shows up



## Four (Feb 25, 2013)

Made me physically laugh.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

I had a college professor like that.  He never came to class.  We had to sign in and get our assignment.  We were responsible for doing our class work and home work.  You could stay in the class for the time needed or just pickup your assignment and leave.  When grades came, more people flunked that class than any other class I had ever been in.  I did not fail, since I still went in, signed in, and got my assignments.  I also completed my assignments even though the teacher was not there.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2013)

Reducing very complex theological doctrines down to a few lines is simply unfair to the writer and his/her intended audience.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Reducing very complex theological doctrines down to a few lines is simply unfair to the writer and his/her intended audience.



You have to consider the source.  Four has never started a thread in any other forum except for the AAA forum.  He also posts almost exclusively in the AAA forum.  There are only a couple posts outside of this forum.  If you ever wondered about his agenda, it is obvious by his posting history.   Four is prosthelytizing his religion: atheism.


----------



## Four (Feb 25, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Reducing very complex theological doctrines down to a few lines is simply unfair to the writer and his/her intended audience.



Yea it's satire, I dont think its a terrible metaphor but obviously an oversimplification. It's been slow here so I posted it for a laugh. Naturally it was mostly directed to the first two A's of the AAA forum.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> I had a college professor like that.  He never came to class.  We had to sign in and get our assignment.  We were responsible for doing our class work and home work.  You could stay in the class for the time needed or just pickup your assignment and leave.  When grades came, more people flunked that class than any other class I had ever been in.  I did not fail, since I still went in, signed in, and got my assignments.  I also completed my assignments even though the teacher was not there.



I think that is becoming even more common with computers, teachers, & assignments.


----------



## Four (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> You have to consider the source.  Four has never started a thread in any other forum except for the AAA forum.  He also posts almost exclusively in the AAA forum.  There are only a couple posts outside of this forum.  If you ever wondered about his agenda, it is obvious by his posting history.   Four is prosthelytizing his religion: atheism.



You Voyeur! 

I don't know about an agenda or prosthelytizing... I joined this forum to just read up on the deer hunting and the local section.. but when i saw the AAA section this happens..


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

Four said:


> You Voyeur!
> 
> I don't know about an agenda or prosthelytizing... I joined this forum to just read up on the deer hunting and the local section.. but when i saw the AAA section this happens..



You can't use that.  Pnome has the trademark on that one.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> You have to consider the source.  Four has never started a thread in any other forum except for the AAA forum.  He also posts almost exclusively in the AAA forum.  There are only a couple posts outside of this forum.  If you ever wondered about his agenda, it is obvious by his posting history.   Four is prosthelytizing his religion: atheism.


Yea, I know, I have had some good conversation with four, he seems like a cool dude.

I'm almost to the point now of only posting for the purpose of folks who only read the A/A/A forum. The normal guys who post in here are too hard headed. 



Four said:


> Yea it's satire, I dont think its a terrible metaphor but obviously an oversimplification. It's been slow here so I posted it for a laugh. Naturally it was mostly directed to the first two A's of the AAA forum.



Oh, it's a terrible metaphor. 

It's all good on posting it, that's what this section of the forum is for.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> You have to consider the source.  Four has never started a thread in any other forum except for the AAA forum.  He also posts almost exclusively in the AAA forum.  There are only a couple posts outside of this forum.  If you ever wondered about his agenda, it is obvious by his posting history.   Four is prosthelytizing his religion: atheism.



That is not fair. I have about a dozen total posts elsewhere on this site but come here FOR the AAA forum. I just cant find it elsewhere. I frequent a dozen other outdoor forums sites where we talk guns, shooting, loading, re-loading, deer, turkeys, survival and on and on and on.
If speaking with like-minded individuals and conversing with people that can hold their own while providing other view points is considered as having an agenda, then I am in good company with Four.
Did I miss the part in the rules where it said how many threads must be started in different forums?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> That is not fair. I have about a dozen total posts elsewhere on this site but come here FOR the AAA forum. I just cant find it elsewhere. I frequent a dozen other outdoor forums sites where we talk guns, shooting, loading, re-loading, deer, turkeys, survival and on and on and on.
> If speaking with like-minded individuals and conversing with people that can hold their own while providing other view points is considered as having an agenda, then I am in good company with Four.
> Did I miss the part in the rules where it said how many threads must be started in different forums?



I never said anything about it breaking the rules.  Some of you guys would argue with a chair leg. 

I did say "agenda" which I believe you are confusing with "ulterior motive."  Two entirely different meanings.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> I never said anything about it breaking the rules.  Some of you guys would argue with a chair leg.
> 
> I did say "agenda" which I believe you are confusing with "ulterior motive."  Two entirely different meanings.



So you think it is his sole purpose is to come on here with a list of things or underlying plan that he is trying to get across?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> So you think it is his sole purpose is to come on here with a list of things or underlying plan that he is trying to get across?



...like I said...



dawg2 said:


> ...  Some of you guys would argue with a chair leg....


----------



## bullethead (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> ...like I said...



Sometimes chair legs make comments that confuse me and need to be clarified, that is why I ask . Is it an argument to ask you what you meant?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

bullethead said:


> Sometimes chair legs make comments that need to be clarified and confuse me. Is it an argument to ask you what you meant?



Posting history explains a lot. 

Like I said, no rules broken and that is what this forum is for.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Some of you guys would argue with a chair leg.


Only if used this way:

Chair legs exist.
Chair legs are not self-existing.
Chair legs have origin.
Chair legs are created.
Chair legs have origin within a creator.

Four argues with chair legs because they point to a creator.

 Four


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 25, 2013)

dawg2 said:


> Like I said, no rules broken and that is what this forum is for.



Exactly.

No one is forced to participate.  Some simply know where they fit in best and where they will get the most enjoyment from the discourse.

Four, like the post!  But, I would have had to stipulate the classroom/course was one for an elective, not core curriculum.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Only if used this way:
> 
> Chair legs exist.
> Chair legs are not self-existing.
> ...


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 25, 2013)

I have personally met a chair leg creator.  He retired a wealthy man.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Feb 25, 2013)

Four said:


> Made me physically laugh.


Actually, I think that is a fair assessment from someone observing the faith we profess.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 25, 2013)

1gr8bldr said:


> Actually, I think that is a fair assessment from someone observing the faith we profess.



I never disagreed with the OP. It would appear to be an accurate "overview" from an outside perspective.  Not unlike a Christians perspective of Muslims, Hindus, etc.


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 25, 2013)

Exactly!
Exclusivity!  That's at the very core of each and every belief system.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 25, 2013)

WTM45 said:


> Exactly!
> Exclusivity!  That's at the very core of each and every belief system.



By definition, truth is exclusive.


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 25, 2013)

Everyone claims to have that too.


----------



## stringmusic (Feb 26, 2013)

WTM45 said:


> Everyone claims to have that too.


Yea, people claim all kinds of things, that doesn't mean their claims are true. It's a very complex situation, that's why this was my first post in this thread....


stringmusic said:


> Reducing very complex theological doctrines down to a few lines is simply unfair to the writer and his/her intended audience.


----------



## Four (Feb 26, 2013)

gemcgrew said:


> Only if used this way:
> 
> Chair legs exist.
> Chair legs are not self-existing.
> ...



I don't get it...


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 26, 2013)

Four said:


> I don't get it...


There is nothing of real substance to be gotten. We are even.


----------



## vowell462 (Feb 26, 2013)

I liked it Four. Made me laugh!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 27, 2013)

Actually Mr Einstein, Mr Newton, Mr Bell, and Mr Franklin  were my science teachers, they personally never showed up either. Durn it, I had to take someone else's word on it who wasn't a scientist....ho-hum.


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 27, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Actually Mr Einstein, Mr Newton, Mr Bell, and Mr Franklin  were my science teachers, they personally never showed up either. Durn it, I had to take someone else's word on it who wasn't a scientist....ho-hum.



Anyone with the knowledge can successfully teach to others that which can be recreated and proven in the lab portion of the curriculum.  

You don't have to "take their word" for it!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 27, 2013)

WTM45 said:


> Anyone with the knowledge can successfully teach to others that which can be recreated and proven in the lab portion of the curriculum.
> 
> You don't have to "take their word" for it!



Well actually I did have to take their word for it, if I wanted a passing grade...and I always got A's in history and science...math was a different subject, I opted out of algebra 2 for chorus...lol. I can balance a check book though... and sing like a bird..lol

I still have nightmares of disecting a frog, something I've used/needed to work for Bellsouth/At&t for 30 years counting their money. lol


----------



## WTM45 (Feb 27, 2013)

mtnwoman said:


> Well actually I did have to take their word for it, if I wanted a passing grade...and I always got A's in history and science...math was a different subject, I opted out of algebra 2 for chorus...lol. I can balance a check book though... and sing like a bird..lol
> 
> I still have nightmares of disecting a frog, something I've used/needed to work for Bellsouth/At&t for 30 years counting their money. lol



The smell of formaldehyde is something hard to forget!


----------



## mtnwoman (Feb 28, 2013)

WTM45 said:


> The smell of formaldehyde is something hard to forget!



Ewwwww for real! I'd know that smell anywhere, anytime.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 8, 2013)

WTM45 said:


> Exactly!
> Exclusivity!  That's at the very core of each and every belief system.



Almost, don't forget the Universal Unitarians.
Everyone is right.


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 8, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> by definition, truth is exclusive.



bingo!!!!


----------

